# My Dove Laughs??



## gforceight

When my dove looks in the mirrior it lts out a laugh like 'ha ha ha" very loudly. Also at night very rarly it will sound liek a ghost and go "oooooooooooh" Is this normal? Its a ring-neck dove.


----------



## Kimberly_CA

Another name for a ringneck dove is the laughing dove


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep, it's normal for a male ringnecks


----------



## spirit wings

gforceight said:


> When my dove looks in the mirrior it lts out a laugh like 'ha ha ha" very loudly. Also at night very rarly it will sound liek a ghost and go "oooooooooooh" Is this normal? Its a ring-neck dove.


sounds like a boy dove, it would be really nice if you got him a mate, they really do better in pairs.


----------



## basalt

haha my dove does this all the time, and she's a female. random laughter coming from somewhere mysteriously in the house tends to confuse the crap outta people who come to visit. 
her cage is located in the room next to our kitchen, so we'll all be sitting around to dinner together talking about something when she'll interject some "laughter" from the other room and we'll say "see, Cappy thinks it's funny!"


----------



## mr squeaks

To me, the dove "laughs" are just hysterical! 

I remember the first time I head one laugh. Was visiting a friend and she could feed a mated pair from her hand and I was able to do so too. One of the birds kept flying into her potted plants. My friend would shoo him out. The minute she returned to her chair, he would fly back to the pot.

Finally, after a few times of shooing him off, he flew to the roof and started laughing! I cracked up! One can't help but laugh when they do!

Enjoy your Ringneck!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Yitzach

Both males and females will laugh, esp when jumping from one place to another I just love their laugh it always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

I had to hear this for myself. Found a YouTube video. Here is the link:

Ringneck Dove Bow Coo and Laugh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48iv7-x7B0o

Laughing Dove

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_ueMAZ1eIA&feature=related

Larry


----------



## Ed

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
they sound so funny!!!
I cant view youtube clips at work but I found a WAV file of them laughing
here it is
http://www.naturesongs.com/domdove2.wav


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I rarely ever hear my females laugh, but they do sometimes. Try having about 11 males laughing and cooing at the same time. All with their own individual voices. I had one that always sounded like he had a frog in his throat. Poor little guy...he tried


----------



## della

How delightful - I loved the You Tube film, and it certainly made me laugh too. I had no idea that doves could make this sound- something new for today!


----------



## wolfwood

Sorry - that's just wrong! OK - it's funny but - geeeeeeez - doves are 'sposed to make that wonderfully, gentle cooing sound. That would scare the !^$*@ out of me coming from the other room!


----------



## philodice

Mine like to laugh at the handy man when he is working in the yard. They watch him from the window ledge and laugh. They also laugh when they see I have seeds and I'm coming with breakfast.


----------



## minimonkey

Yeah, gentle cooing sounds, my ***!! We have 5 adult ringnecks (and a new baby!) -- and my goodness, the noises they come up with sometimes are astounding. There's not just the creepy-clown-laugh, but the deep foghorn "wooonk" noise, and also the woody-woodpecker impression-- often exploding out of the blue. Ringnecks are truly funny creatures -- they stand on top of each other, wingflap their mates in the head randomly and on and on... 

I love the look first-time visitors give when they hear our lovely little doves start to vocalize! The other day, my partner saidthey sound more like a bunch of chimps than birds, and he's really right.


----------



## jameswaller

*laughter/cool*




gforceight said:


> When my dove looks in the mirrior it lts out a laugh like 'ha ha ha" very loudly. Also at night very rarly it will sound liek a ghost and go "oooooooooooh" Is this normal? Its a ring-neck dove.


i hand reared a squab/4 month old,now/and he purr,s/i am always amazed at what birds do,.sincerely james waller


----------

